# What kind of foam for jbar,etc



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

you want this stuff

https://www.tognar.com/boot_heater_warmer_fitting_dryer_canting_dryers_ski_snowboard.html

Or just go to the local core ski/board shop and they ought to be able to sell you a bit off their big roll...and if it does not have the self adhevisive backing you can go to the auto parts store and get some spray on headliner adhesive...my can is going on like 10 years and have used for several diy projects.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Ya, saw that. But what is it really? It's not like they've developed their own special foam.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yup! Wuz about to post the same link. Good stuff.

-edit-
It's actual boot fitting foam. Not sum "make do" item. Who knows what/if that other stuff (..says it anti vibration pads???) if it will stick to or react with your boot liners. :shrug:

The Tognar sheets are specifically for boot fitting.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Methinks the neoprene rubber might be a bit too spongy...unless you are going to make some square pants

The other stuff is quite firm and slightly more firm than eva foam floor matt stuff...which could be an alternative in a pinch.

another thing that will take up a bunch of room, is a thin 1/8" thick piece of something like cork that has the same insole foot print...put it under the insole and it will decrease the internal size of the boot by at least 1/2 size....that is what the use in ski boots to downsize by a half when using mondo sizing. Iirc have a pair around from my hardboots in mondo 24/6.5 men's...pm if you want me to go find and send them.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Stupid question likely.
> 
> My sons foot is growing like crazy but are currently a bit roomy so I'm looking to make my own jbars, cbars, whatever. I'm guessing a bit of trial and error so I'm looking to cut my own shapes.


What brand boots? FWIW, I emailed Burton about boot fit and they offered to send me J-bars for nothing.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Kenai said:


> What brand boots? FWIW, I emailed Burton about boot fit and they offered to send me J-bars for nothing.


A pair of DC Scouts. I tend to low end it until his foot stops growing.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not even going to read the rest of the responses. You guys are so over thinking this. 

You just need 3m foam that's it. The amazon link will work, it's just thicker, so you might have to take a Dremel to it so it fits in there better.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm not even going to read the rest of the responses. You guys are so over thinking this.
> 
> You just need 3m foam that's it. The amazon link will work, it's just thicker, so you might have to take a Dremel to it so it fits in there better.


Gracias. I figured you'd find this and give that as an answer. On my first search I had the 3m stuff show up on amazon but when I went back I only found what I linked which looks to be the same thing. 1/8" seems to be the standard and can always shave.


----------

